# Preamplificador con control de tonos



## lokillo

Hola chicos de foro, necesito un buen preamplificador con control de tonos, en lo posible que sea con operacionales conocidos...

De ante mano muchas gracias....


----------



## mico_gel

hola ...saludos...

tengo este que encontre por internet, se ve facil, y ademas si quieres mas canales de ecualizacion o que sea la salida estereo, puedes agragarle otro integrado...del BA3812L...

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/rohm/ba3812l.pdf
encuentralo aqui...


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui tienes una muy buena opcion y economica

http://sound.whsites.net/project02.htm

Y si le quieres agregar una entrada phono:

http://sound.whsites.net/project06.htm

Los IC son faciles de conseguir y economicos.


----------



## aakd18

Fogonazo, esos links que pusiste son de preamps monos o estereos?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Los esquemas son Mono pero recuerda lo que decia Aristoteles:
Un previo stereo es la suma de 2 previos monoaurales.

Edit:
Aqui tienes otro previo de muy buena calidad :

http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm


----------



## aakd18

Fogonazo, y alguno que sea estereo con control de tonos.? perdon por la insistencia

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo

Si el que te puse en el link


----------



## Pablo16

Ese de arriba es ESTEREO  y tiene CONTROL DE TONOS. Ya lo fijo Fogonazo, un previo stereo es la suma de 2 monoaurales, osea, arma 2 monoaurales. En el tema Diagramas de Amplidicadores de Luciperro tambien hay un pre.


----------



## Carlosdaniel

http://www.svetelektro.com/clanky/koncovy-zosilovac-2x80w-predzosilovac-zdroj.html

mira este pre con sonoridad incluida


Carlosdaniel


----------



## ROBERT-DARK

hola  yo buscaba un pre con contrl de tonos 2 canales (estereo)
osea,   que con un solo control de tonos  poder controlar los 2 canales simultanea mente     no se si me explique bien

les agradeceria su ayuda


saludos


----------



## viktor_284

aca les dejo el diagrama


----------



## MFK08

yo utilice el circuito sacado de la hoja de dato ya q a este ultimo le falta un pequeño detalle sin embargo gracias a este se de q valor son los condensadores de salida por q en la hoja de datos no lo trae... muchas gracias...


----------



## MFK08

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Ese de arriba es ESTEREO  y tiene CONTROL DE TONOS. Ya lo fijo Fogonazo, un previo stereo es la suma de 2 monoaurales, osea, arma 2 monoaurales. En el tema Diagramas de Amplidicadores de Luciperro tambien hay un pre.



tienes el pcb de este pre en version estereo por las dudas?


----------



## leop4

el pcb del pre ese esta aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/ yo lo hice y suena re bien jaja.


----------



## keils

Hola, me gustaria saber que tipo de potenciometros utilizaste: logaritmicos, multivuelta, lineales,...?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

keils dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria saber q tipo de potenciometros utilizaste: logaritmicos, multivuelta, lineales,...?
> Gracias


Control de volumen: Logarítmico
Control de tono: Lineal
Control de balance Lineal o Logarítmico - Anti-logarítmico.


----------



## cristiancros

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los esquemas son Mono pero recuerda lo que decia Aristoteles:
> Un previo stereo es la suma de 2 previos monoaurales.
> 
> Edit:
> Aqui tienes otro previo de muy buena calidad
> http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm


compi de casualidad no tiene por hay el PCB


----------



## Fogonazo

cristiancros dijo:


> compi de casualidad no tiene por hay el PCB


Nop, pero en el Foro encuentras varios previos con su respectiva PCB, busca por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## cristiancros

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, pero en el Foro encuentras varios previos con su respectiva PCB, busca por aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


gracias pero nesesitava ese es especial


----------



## ledjesus

hola soy nuevo en la pag, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar, estoy buscando como preamplificar mi guitarra clasica, para ello ando buscando un preamplificador con control de tonos pero quisiera un microfono dinamico...


----------



## Fogonazo

ledjesus dijo:


> ...estoy buscando como preamplificar mi guitarra clasica, para ello ando buscando un preamplificador con control de tonos pero quisiera un microfono dinamico...



En esta dirección:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Escribes "Preamplificador" con la opción "Solo Títulos"


----------



## ledjesus

muchas gracias armare el que mas se me ajuste...


----------



## maximoss3500

Tengo una pregunta con respecto al pre de esta pagina : 

http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm 

¿ Los capacitores de salida son electroliticos ?? para ser ceramicos son muy grande!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Son de poliester x 63-V. Parece que se consiguen fácil en EEUU y Australia, pero en mi país no los he visto...y menos con esa forma.


----------



## ehbressan

Por la forma, puede que sean Wima (Alemanes).
No los he encontrado en Argentina, si en Mouser, Digikey, Jameco, etc.
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo

Sacrificando espacio se pueden poner de poliester de alta tensión.

He comprado Siemens de hasta 3,3uF 400V y en una época había Mallory, pero eso en Argentina en Venezuela ¿¿¿???

Valid only for Argentina
Electrocomponentes tiene una linea de poliester hasta 1uF en baja tensión (50, 63 y 100V)
http://www.electrocomponentes.com/catalogo_visualiza_rubro.php?fam_id=92


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá compré unos de poliester de 1uF x 100V bastante chicos, pero aún así son como un 50% mas grandes que los de la foto, así que el P88 de ESP me quedó...medio como apretado, vió? Lo que pasa es que estaban de "oferta" en 70 centavos cada uno a principio de año...y me compré unos cuantos...


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> ... me quedó...medio como apretado, vió? Lo que pasa es que estaban de "oferta" en 70 centavos cada uno a principio de año...y me compré unos cuantos...


Ahí en Electrocomponentes compré unos poliester de 560nF verticales (Similar a lo electrolíticos radiales) que ocupaban bastante poco espacio (Base rectangular) y son casi el mismo formato que los de 1uF.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Interesante! La semana que viene estoy en Capital, así que me voy a dar una vuelta por Electrocomponentes y si hay de 1uF...compro algunos.


----------



## maximoss3500

gracias amigos vere si los consigo si no coloco 2 de 1u en paralelo  yo consegi estos de 1u y son de medidas grandes 2.5cm x 1.5cm 250v  mas o menos y ocupan tremendo espasio .... alguien a armado este previo quiero armarme uno pero que tenga garantia de que funcione ya que no tengo plata para estarme armando cualquier circuito que vea por alli !! Gracias a todos por la respuesta


----------



## ehbressan

Cualquier circuito de la página de Rod Elliott es una garantía.
Lo que vas a tener que diseñar vos, es la PCB.
O, en su defecto, comprársela a Rod.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

maximoss3500 dijo:


> alguien a armado este previo quiero armarme uno pero que tenga garantia de que funcione ya que no tengo plata para estarme armando cualquier circuito que vea por alli !!


El que querés armar es el P97 de ESP?
Si es ese, yo lo tengo modificado y armado, y es un verdadero caño como funciona.
Acá podés ver la foto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 12836


----------



## maximoss3500

Gracias por las respuestas lo armare!! ... muy vonito tu circuito  ezavalla impecable !!


----------



## jalas2006

amigos denuevo pidiendo ayuda sera que me pueden pasar la pcb del pre de tonos y sus componentes y su colocacion en el circuito si es la de ladelec seria muchisimo mejor grasias espero respuesta sea en el mail o por este mismo medio gracias


----------



## jorge morales

estimado jalas2006 aqui un aporte a tu consideracion, saludos


----------



## CHUBBYTO

Este es un sencillo controlador de tonos ya lo he probado y es muy practico a la hora de instalarlo en tu amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado jalas2006 aqui un aporte a tu consideracion, saludos


El creador de ese esquema es miembro de este Foro, y este es el esquema original.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## juan9219

ezavalla dijo:


> El que querés armar es el P97 de ESP?
> Si es ese, yo lo tengo modificado y armado, y es un verdadero caño como funciona.
> Acá podés ver la foto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 12836



eza no tendrias ese pcb modificado tuyo?? la verdad me gusto mucho y me dieron ganas de armarlo, saludos


----------



## Luisiss

Hola

Me dispongo a armar el preamplificador con control de tonos de esta página:

http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm

Quería preguntar por "esa mejora" que hizo ezavalla, qué es lo que cambió y que resultados dio.
También por el tipo de potenciómetros que utiliza. Para el control de graves y agudos, son dobles lineales de 100k, para el balance uno simple lineal de 50k, y para el volumen?? Creía que era doble logarítmico de 100k, pero en la página dice lineal... En la foto que puso ezavalla no se llega a ver el tipo de potenciómetro que utiliza para cada cosa (lineal o logarítmico), si alguien me pudiera ayudar...

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Todos los potes son lineales por que el de volumen tiene una "correccion" para que se comporte como un logarítimico.
Las modificaciones que le hice fueron bastante simples:


 Eliminé el pseudo bypass del control de tono.
 Modifiqué un poquito la red Baxandall para llevar el ajuste de tono un poco mas arriba.
 Solo eso, pero tal como está en la web de Elliot funciona DPM!


----------



## Luisiss

Gracias por la respuesta ezavalla. Yo tampoco voy a poner el interruptor que hay junto a la resistencia R119 y R219, porque quiero que al mover los potenciómetros haya mayor ganancia en los tonos.
Lo de la red Basandall me he perdido un poco jejej. Le estoy montando tal cual sale en la página, excepto los dos potenciómetros de balance y volumen, que los he puesto logarítmicos porque no tengo lineales. Los he pedido y en cuanto los tenga los cambio


----------



## pablit

Luisiss dijo:


> Lo de la red Basandall me he perdido un poco jejej.



Un pdf que tenia por ahi.Espero sirva.

saludos


----------



## HIEPPIEFUSARO

viktor_284 dijo:


> aca les dejo el diagrama


 Me encanta este circuito, se super facil de hacer y por sobre todas las cosas es con una fuente simple. lo armaré y te dire haber como funciona.


----------



## Lucho LP

Que bueno el Pdf que comparte Pablit; es una opción que no tenía en cuenta y resulta muy interesante analizar el comportamiento de la red. Excelente!


----------



## SERGIOD

CHUBBYTO dijo:


> Este es un sencillo controlador de tonos ya lo he probado y es muy practico a la hora de instalarlo en tu amplificador



El que me pareció interesante fue este gracias por subirlo pero de que web site la sacaste


----------



## fede19911991

Diseñe un pcb usando el esquematico de este preamp, me gustaria si alguno lo puede checkear y algun consejo para mejorarlo, estoy empezando con los pcb.

Saludos


----------



## fede19911991

Aca estan los pcb corregidos, tenian algunos errores. Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

fede19911991 dijo:


> Aca estan los pcb corregidos, tenian algunos errores. Saludos!


Eliminé los archivos anteriormente publicados para evitar confusiones.


> P.D.: no me aparece el boton para editar el mensaje de arriba.


La ventana que te permite editar se mantiene abierta unas 6Hs, luego hay que crear un nuevo comentario.


Enviado desde mi Commodore 64 mediante TetraPack


----------



## fede19911991

Fogonazo dijo:


> La ventana que te permite editar se mantiene abierta unas 6Hs



Archivado, y gracias.


----------



## Zet@

Commodore 64?... hum! interesante!,  por Tetra Pak?...  Hummm, mas interesante!... aunque ya un poco raro.


----------



## moncada

Luisiss dijo:


> Lo de la red Basandall me he perdido un poco jejej. Le estoy montando tal cual sale en la página, excepto los dos potenciómetros de balance y volumen, que los he puesto logarítmicos porque no tengo lineales. Los he pedido y en cuanto los tenga los cambio



El problema del control de tono Baxandall activo es conseguir potenciómetros verdaderamente lineales para que cuanto sitúes el cursor en el punto medio de su recorrido -cero- se mida la misma resistencia respecto a los dos extremos. Así, cuando los pongas a "cero" no ecualizarán nada, es decir, la respuesta de frecuencia será plana sin realce ni atenuación.

Otro problema de los potes dobles o en tándem es que las dos secciones estén alineadas para que un canal no responda distinto al otro. Todo esto hay que verlo con generador y osciloscopio, si no, acto de fe (que estamos en semana santa) y tirar p'alante que lo que importa es que nuestras orejas disfruten  

Saludos.

PD. Ya nos contarás como te va el balance con un potenciómetro logarítmico


----------

